

Show HN: Beautiful movie app for movie info, trailers, showtimes - wushupork
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/marquee-movies-trailers-showtimes/id954721891?ls=1&mt=8

======
davidcgl
Can you add a way to get a movie's nearby showtimes directly from its detail
page? This is a common use case.

I usually use Flixster but this app looks much better.

~~~
wushupork
Hi David, yes - that's a VERY common use case that is in our TODO list

------
BigBalli
Very cool app, looks good and love how you can get lost in it for hours... Did
you design it?

~~~
wushupork
Yes I did most of the design myself. A lot of thought went into "engagement
loops" as I call them.

------
wushupork
Founder of the app here. Ever since Yahoo Weather came out, it's displaced my
default weather app. I really liked it's intuitive and easy to use interface.
That's what I was trying to go for here. Hope you guys like it.

~~~
tuananh
Off topic but why is Keanu Reeves's age is 60!?

~~~
wushupork
You are the second person to point that out. I really should change that but I
guess it's in reference to this? [http://rs1img.memecdn.com/keanu-reeves-is-
immortal_o_676589....](http://rs1img.memecdn.com/keanu-reeves-is-
immortal_o_676589.jpg)

------
pchristensen
Instant download once I realized wushupork made it. His apps are great!

~~~
wushupork
Thanks for the vote of confidence Peter. I appreciate it!

------
beenpoor
Just installed it. Love the UX! How do you plan on monetizing it ?

~~~
wushupork
Monetizing? what's that? Currently nothing super innovative. affiliate and ads

------
choonkeat
can this finally be the app that let me surf trailers, click like and _send me
push notification when the movie is out_ ??

(or available on itunes or netflix)

~~~
chourobin
By any chance have you come across Trailers (Apple's own movie app) which does
exactly what you describe with notifications for your favorite movies.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/itunes-movie-
trailers/id4719...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/itunes-movie-
trailers/id471966214?mt=8)

~~~
wushupork
Of course I have :) I used to use a combination of Trailers, Flixster, IMDB,
and Fandango for my movie needs. This is sort of an amalgamation of all that
with my twist.

------
payjo
@wushupork, the app looks beautiful!

~~~
wushupork
Thanks - hopefully it's also simple and easy to use

